# Dwarf Cray coupling question:



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

My male Patz got into a scuffle today and they each lost a claw.
Which caused me to wonder if it's possible for them to couple with just the one large claw.

Anyone?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Dwarf Cray's don't need claws to "display" for their mates.
mating involves more of a timed hormonal event, so if does
not matter what he looks like, as long as he's around while
the female is receptive, and few males are there to compete.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Actually claws do matter in the position of the cray delivering the sperm. The Mother can still lay eggs but it can result in in-fertilization and cray can eat them if she chooses.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Spypet,
Not for displaying.......for coupling with the female, like in this video.





Try not to laugh at the music. lol

Has anyone witnessed a successful coupling when the male has just one of his large claws?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sorry Thief, but for Dwarf Cray's the males
large claws do not play any roll in coupling.
that is an actual murky photo of my pair doing
the nasty while facing each other, the female
goes pretty limp while the male holds on tight.
the male holds the tips of his large claws at
the joint of the females own large claws, so
if he had only one large claw to hold here, it
really would not make any difference.

GlitcH, I would stop worrying about if missing
claws are interfering with breeding, as they
are not, since there are other hormonal timing
factors of greater importance that may be
discouraging breeding. besides, in the next
molt or two the male will have his claw back
good as new, so your taking issue is moot.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

spypet, did you watch the vid? 
Everything I've ever seen involves the large claws.

And the point is not "moot" if the question is not answered to my satisfaction. I hope my "talking issue" isn't bothering you.

Here's another vid:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

spypet said:


> I'm sorry Thief, but for Dwarf Cray's the males
> large claws do not play any roll in coupling.
> that is an actual murky photo of my pair doing
> the nasty while facing each other, the female
> ...


the claws are used to hold the female in place. Some females are not docile during mating and can kill the males during this process with her claws. I have seen it happen with males that do not have claws. So i would say they are needed.

Also, the male uses the large claws during their courting ritual to grab the female and get her in the mating position. The female does not go willingly, lay down on her back and wait for the male to jump and mate.

Cheers,


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

Pedro is the man... lol


----------

